# Recommedations for SUV racks



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a 2014 Jeep patriot and I'm curious as to what anyone else brand and style wise is using to transport. Pros and cons are good too!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

2014 patriot here. I have a malone rack that clamps on to my factory rails. I took my yakima saddles and mounted to the crossbars. Added a malone K rack to aid in putting the yak on top.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Heres a pic


----------



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

Can you fit multiple kayaks on the roof?


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

With my current set up no. It I moved everything to the furthest outboard point I may. But You can with different application. J hooks will allow two yaks. up top. Malone also makes a rack system that places the yaks flat and out further. 

Yakima also makes cross bars that will attach to the side rails. Then any of the attachments they sell mount right on also.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I use Malone racks also, there web sight will tell you the sizes you can use, I have a 58" rack and can get 2 J's and a saddle.

If your near Columbus, Columbus Kayak will make sure your all fitted out right and have several brands.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Get good cross bars and a stacker, you can haul several boats on their sides, or slide it to the side and haul one flat, best of both worlds


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a 2011 Toyota FJ with Yakima Bars and a set of Yakima Stackers. I can easily haul up to four kayaks with the setup and travel both on highway and back roads with no problems.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

paddlejunkie1977 said:


> I have a 2011 Toyota FJ with Yakima Bars and a set of Yakima Stackers. I can easily haul up to four kayaks with the setup and travel both on highway and back roads with no problems.


Funny enough I had an 08 FJ with thule stuff same situation. With the stackers I could haul up to 5 or 6 if pushing it.
The great thing about a roof rack is it can fit different vehicles as I sold the FJ, had 2 subarus, and finally a VW GTI and the same rack with different feet has fit all those vehicles.
Oh and its way easier loading a GTI as opposed to an FJ lol.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

shwookie said:


> Funny enough I had an 08 FJ with thule stuff same situation. With the stackers I could haul up to 5 or 6 if pushing it.
> 
> The great thing about a roof rack is it can fit different vehicles as I sold the FJ, had 2 subarus, and finally a VW GTI and the same rack with different feet has fit all those vehicles.
> 
> Oh and its way easier loading a GTI as opposed to an FJ lol.



You are correct, with the FJ being a taller vehicle it's a stretch for anyone under 6 foot tall.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yakima, get two different foot styles, easy


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Front bar would have feet that hook into the door recess, back bar use existing rail


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Call me later I'll explain with little words and pictures


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This one for the front


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Thule makes similar set up as well. I know since thats the exact setup I have on my GTI.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Goto rei, they'll set you up, you just need to get two kinds of feet, the rest is generic


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The feet come in pairs btw, call them he'll look up the parts you need and tell you if they have them in stock


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.rackattack.com/

Just enter the vehicle info and select what you need. This is the site I use.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Brock, do you remember the distance between the bars on your gti? I got 48", still worrying about hauling the mx to Florida next week, it's the first test of the rack, would like just to have two straps on the bars, really don't want to look at a strap from the hood all the way there, but since its high speed 14 hour drive I'll more then likely run one anyways


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks nice, get a wide t bar so you can haul multiple boats and your in business. Sucks I'm getting rid of my truck, true hauling machine. I'll get stackers or j cradles later this summer so I can haul two big boats, of course after I get the Coosa hd!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Talked to rackattack. My situation isn't as simple as you might think. Vehicle has a trailer hitch, so I think I'll end up with a system like this guy:
> http://www.piloteers.org/forums/2-general-discussions/24508-canoe-pilot-rack-how-i-do.html


Why cant you just use gutter type in the front and factory rack in back?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Brock, do you remember the distance between the bars on your gti? I got 48", still worrying about hauling the mx to Florida next week, it's the first test of the rack, would like just to have two straps on the bars, really don't want to look at a strap from the hood all the way there, but since its high speed 14 hour drive I'll more then likely run one anyways


31" between the bars. HAd it up to 80 or so coming home from the Tusc no problems.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> It doesn't have roof rails, just a track; what mounts in that would be uneven with the gutter mount, and that system really isn't rated for that much boat. Plus, the goal post is also going to be handy when loading.
> 
> DD has a picture of hauling that canoe with Stuck's MX sitting on top. It makes the MX look like a Dagger: 15.5 foot, 42" wide, square back.


So you would have gutter type in front and t bar in rear then?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine has a track as well, they SHOULD have mounting spots under the molding, that's how my yakima feet are mounted.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Mine has a track as well, they SHOULD have mounting spots under the molding, that's how my yakima feet are mounted.


Our CRV has the same setup.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Probably two gutter mounts for when just doing kayaks and then also the goal post in back when doing the canoe.


Gotcha. I would say just front gutter with T bar, but with a Tbar you can't open the hatch while loaded. Nothing is ever easy, or cheap I guess.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my yakima setup on my mazda cx5, second picture is the boat loader, third picture the foot that stays on after you remove the bars


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I won't be able to open the hatch, maybe only a little due to the lip on the top of the hatch. Going to test load the mx, tie it down so I can work out any bugs before the Florida trip, and because it's so nice out!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, that would do it! I'll just load first and use the back doors


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I have Honda Pilot woth no rack, track, nothing on roof. Bought the Thule crossbars and custom fitting padded brackets that grab the 4 door frames. I've hauled a canoe and two yaks on crossbars with just ratchet straps to hole everything, worked well. Thule was pricey but robust.


----------

